# "Mammut Bull Dog"



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting looking dogs


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww I like their sparse long hairs <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They are so weird looking  but in a good way, when I first saw them I thought bulldog/pekingese mix but they got the good looks of the bulldog and fur of pekingese (I don't like the way pekingese look *No offense* I think they are ugly.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I love them!! Ack!! WANT!!! LOL


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Those are great lookin' dogs! I love the fur with the droopy faces


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I like em,some look like small fuzzy Rottweilers. Never knew of the breed.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I did a little research on them and unfortunately they're not "purebred" (well... not according to any kennel club)

Don't they look like a working bulldog from the 1800's? Are they being created again? That'a great!


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty cool! I like the length of muzzle they have right now, they look very functional.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw one of these on another forum and was like "What the heck is that?"

I think they're super cute but wouldn't want one. I prefer my short furred bulls. lol

Though if the oppurtunity to get one that looked like this popped up, I just might reconsider... 

Goooorgeoouuss



>


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I saw one of these on another forum and was like "What the heck is that?"
> 
> I think they're super cute but wouldn't want one. I prefer my short furred bulls. lol
> 
> ...


If you do a google search you can find the website where this photo was "taken" from. They're a breeder, but it appears they may not still be in that line of business.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Aska said:


> I did a little research on them and unfortunately they're not "purebred" (well... not according to any kennel club)
> 
> Don't they look like a working bulldog from the 1800's? Are they being created again? That'a great!


 Yeah i figured they weren't a real breed, and yeah they are trying to recreate an old breed. i didn't research these dogs much at all though i will never own one, i just shared cause i thought they looked odd.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I thought they where maybe like Canis panthers,Carlin Pinchers,Panja mastiffs not a legit breed yet but still interesting to look at.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Not my kind of dog.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> Not my kind of dog.


Yea i wouldn't own one either, i mean unless i stumbled upon it in the shelter and it was super sweet.


----------

